# Odd problem with mobile app



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm using the Discuss Cooking app on my Android phone. In a few of the threads, there seems to be a problem with the post and page counting. When I view a thread, the last page or two are empty and I have to go back to see the last posts however, the post count will then say there are 2 or 4 more posts, even though there aren't. 

The ones I can remember that are like this are the weather thread and the word association game, although there are others. I thought maybe the database might need cleaning up or something.


----------

